# Sticky  Big Miami Meet, Jan. 25, 2007, Thursday!!!!!!!!



## The Crow (Mar 25, 2005)

Get those babies cleaned up and ready, its time for another GREAT meet. Hope to see everyone out and ready for some sweet cars and good food.

DATE: Thursday, January 25th, 2007 

TIME: 8:00 pm 

PLACE: MAC Acccessories - 7040 SW 44th Street, Miami, Florida 

PLAN: Meet up at the shop, enjoy the rides and good company and then cruise out to Fuddruckers on 107th Avenue by International Mall.


----------



## The Crow (Mar 25, 2005)

Here is the list so far.

Ruben - Camaro
Alex - Camaro
01Z28 - Camaro
speedz01 - Camaro
splitplug - Camaro
Joel - Trans Am
Alcides - Trans Am
Rudy - Corvette C5
Jonathan - Corvette C5 Z06
Jason - Corvette C6
Danny - Corvette C6
Slow Vette - Corvette C6
Manny - GTO
Aldrwin - GTO
Gilbert - GTO
Dan - Mustang
Jon - Charger SRT8
Mike - Porsche
Kev - Supra
Frank - GTi
Carlos - RX-8


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

I am going to try and make itarty:


----------



## The Crow (Mar 25, 2005)

Hope to see everyone on Thursday!!!


----------



## Robocop (May 9, 2009)

I know is an old thread, but when is the next meet??


----------



## The Crow (Mar 25, 2005)

That time again, time for some good food and some GREAT company! Get those rides looking hot for another great SSP meet. 


Date: Thursday, June 25, 2009 

Time: 8:00 pm 

Place: 7040 SW 44th Street, Miami, Florida 

Plan: Meet up at the shop and cruise out around 9 for some grub!


----------



## Robocop (May 9, 2009)

Damn it! I was out of town on a 1 week cruise..... When is the next meet???


----------

